# What Color would you call her?



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, I am looking at registering my Appy mare with the ApHSA(Appaloosa Sport Horse Association) but I need to know what pattern most people would call her.

I Think she might be Red Roan with a Blanket? I have no clue

Also what would you call her base color? Chestnut or white? And Does she have any face or leg markings that you would count? Some days I look at her and it looks like she has a blaze or star and stripe and others it disappears. My horse confuses me, :shock: I think she likes to be confusing:roll:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Base color looks like chestnut. Varnish roan for sure. It is impossible to tell if she has a blanket or anything in that one picture because there is too much glare and she just looks like a white blur.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

agree with varnish roan appy..hard to tell base color..could have been bay or chestnut. Looks like she may have had leg white or a blaze at some point. Do you have any younger pictures of her or other pictures of her?


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is the only clean picture of her(as in she isn't covered in dirt) 

And she is a rescue so we have no information or pictures other then birth year, name and the pictures from this year we took of her, literally.

We however do know she is an Appy because she has striped hooves and mottled skin, and the fact we think she has some kind of appy color pattern.

But here is one with less glare, however she is tacked up:


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

You can always test for base color. There are several places that do color testing  But Varnish Appaloosa is her pattern.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I know she is a chestnut, but I can't figure out if it is chestnut on white or white on chestnut.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

For Coat pattern they have: 
~Blanket 
~Spots
~Blanket w/ Spots 
~Roan 
~Roan Blanket
~Roan Blanket w/ Spots
~Solid

Then for where the pattern is they have 
~Hips
~Loin and Hips
~Back and Hips
~Body and Hips
~Entire Body

So she should be Roan and entire body? or Roan Blanket and Entire body?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No matter the pattern, every horse will be a white on <base color>. White is not a base color for any horse, and markings don't generally come in any other color than white so she would be a white on chestnut.

Judging from the new picture, I would say that she likely also has a snowcap (or blanket) pattern in addition to her varnish. Someone more versed in the different appy patterns would have to tell you whether it's a blanket or a snowcap or a whatsawhosit LOL. I'm not sure which one is solid and which one has spots but I believe hers is solid and has no spots on her butt.

So long story short, she would be a chestnut varnish roan with a snowcap (blanket?) pattern.

As for other markings, I would say she has a star/strip on her face and 2 hind stockings.

Pardon my crappy editing....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chestnut blanket varnish roan. 

It is always a white pattern on a colored base not color on white.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have an idea!!! email the registry.

Also they have a white option as a base color. Probably for any white horses w/ appy characteristics.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do not ask the registry to guess the color of your horse. Registries are notoriously behind in the world of color genetic and are wrong quite often.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay then plan B, guess. Oh well, I will figure something out when it isn't 1 am. I will also have the time to decide because the membership will take a few weeks. (snail mail and all) then I have to.take photos to send in and yeah, I have awhile to think of something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 88Emerald88 (Nov 22, 2011)

Eclipse295 said:


> We however do know she is an Appy because she has striped hooves and mottled skin, and the fact we think she has some kind of appy color pattern.


Having striped hooves doesn't necessarily mean that she is an appy. It just means that the skin right beside the coronet is a different colour. My mare has one hoof that is half white and half black. That's because she has a half coronet band on the side that is white. x) But she's not an appy. XD Sorry for the parenthesis but I just wanted to clear up any misunderstandings. 

For her colour, she's an appy for sure but I wouldn't know what kind. And, I'm with Poseidon, don't e-mail the registry. They'll just throw you off tracks.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

We have figured it out she has a roan pattern. thank you to the appaloosa horse club for having descriptions of the patterns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Eclipse295 said:


> That is the only clean picture of her(as in she isn't covered in dirt)
> 
> And she is a rescue so we have no information or pictures other then birth year, name and the pictures from this year we took of her, literally.
> 
> ...


Not to go off topic, but you might consider checking that saddle to make sure it fits her right. It looks pretty unbalanced to me.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Eclipse295 said:


> We have figured it out she has a roan pattern. thank you to the appaloosa horse club for having descriptions of the patterns.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Keep in mind that it is a varnish roan, not a classic roan. That is a different gene.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Agree with the varnish roan, chestnut base.. She looks a lot like my old Appy.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Definitely a classic example of the varnishing affect on a horse. She has the stripes of chestnut color on her face next to the blaze and the color left on her legs in particular around the joints.


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

she's very beautiful!


----------

